# Dauer vom Fischereischeinlehrgang??



## zanderzone (25. August 2009)

Moin Boardis!!

Meine beiden Kumpels wollen nu nen Angelschein machen. Wir kommen aus Niedersachsen!! Da die Angelscheinprüfung nu 14 Jahre bei mir her ist, weiss ich nicht, wieviele Stunden oder Wochen der Unterricht geht!
Kann mir da jemand helfen??
Danke!!


----------



## deckel15 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Dauer vom Fischereischeinlehrgang??*

hey 
also ich denk mal
das man sich bei euch dort die kurse aussuchen kann.
es gibt nen wochen kurs dort machst du deinen schein in 2 oder 4 tagen und einen abendlehrgang 
dort kannst du deinen schein in mehreren stunden machen.
also ich bin 15 und heute abend ist meine erste lehrgangsstunde.
habe insgesamt 10 stunden nur lehrgang 
ich hoffe ich konnte dirr weiter helfen 
Mfg


----------



## Barsch26 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Dauer vom Fischereischeinlehrgang??*

bei mir fängt der lehrgang nächste woche statt der dauert 4 stunden und ist einmal in der woche wie oft der statt findet kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## zanderzone (26. August 2009)

*AW: Dauer vom Fischereischeinlehrgang??*

hmm.. hab keine ahnung, ob man sich die aussuchen kann.. hätte gedacht irgendjemand weiss das.. vllt. meldet sich ja noch jemand!


----------



## celler (26. August 2009)

*AW: Dauer vom Fischereischeinlehrgang??*

Ich weiß nicht warum ihr euch das immer alle so schwer macht.


-Google aufrufen
-Fischereibehörde eingeben
-anrufen
-fragen
-kumpel berichten


In letzter Zeit häufen sich die Fragen hier in bezug auf die Fischereiprüfung....


----------



## Laurin13 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Dauer vom Fischereischeinlehrgang??*

In niedersachsen sind 30 stunten Pflicht!
bin selbst grade dabei^


----------



## Squirrelina (8. September 2009)

*AW: Dauer vom Fischereischeinlehrgang??*

ist blödsinn pflicht ist gar nix.....

ich habe mein schein im januar also ende januar begonnen mit unterricht und habe dann mitte märz mein schein bekomme wo ich die prüfung gemacht habe....

die dauer ist so 6-8wochen hängt eben davon ab wo man macht bei welchem verein und wie zusammenhängend der den untericht wenn man ihn denn macht anbietet....
ich hatte so 1-3mal pro woche unterricht abends 3 stunden und denn war alles durch mit praktischem werfen und so....
ist eigentlich ganz lässig gewesen und nicht stressig!!!

denke das hilft dir weiter da ich es eben in niedersachsen gemacht habe wozu du ja auch infos haben möchtest....habe beim fvh mein lehrgang gemacht


----------

